# Anyone got or had a v6 4 motion?



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

can you post a quick review here please


----------



## bk (May 7, 2002)

Had mine from new since July 2000.

Done 21k miles, av mpg say 26mpg, can take it up to 30mpg on a steady run.

Handling; soft. But now have Bilstein PSS9. IMO handling is just now sweet. Not GTI, but more of a

Performance. (There are always someone faster than you but they also willing to risk their licence). But engine up pick is good and pulls through the gears using the torque. Performance is good enough for A,B and motorway driving. Track, don't know never tried but it wasn't built for that anyway.

Engine nosie; umm V6...nice, also now with Miltek sports cats and exhaust and AmD remapp. But only 226bhp and 220 lb ft torque.

Brakes; same as TT's I suppose. But now have Porsche brakes. Yummy. with S3 17" alloys.

Day to day car; fine, dosen't attract wrong sort of attention. But then everyone on the road thinks its just a Golf and tend not to move out of the way for you, but can easily get pass them once its safe to do so. Boot obviously smaller than the average golf due to haldex.

Not much of a review, anything else specific? let me know

Cheers


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

I can't comment on the overall ownership 'experience', but I have driven one back-to-back versus TTs.

6 months or so ago my local VW dealer (Richard Alexander, Huddersfield) loaned me a Golf V6 4Motion for 24 hours - I'd strolled in and made fairly vague enquiries about prices/spec but got no hard sell, just freedom to drive it in real conditions back to back with our TT.

I covered about 150 miles and liked the engine, low revs pick-up was better & smoother than 225TT (obviously lag-free).

Engine came alive & made a great noise when flooring it. Under hard acceleration through the gears and flat out on the motorway it felt no slower than the TTR I had at the time - despite giving away 21bhp.

Handling felt inferior to TT, TT firmer with less body roll.

I'm not that fussed re. fuel economy, but I zeroed the DIS and got around 21mpg - with TTs I consistently 'achieve' 25mpg.

I don't think it's a bad car, it's fast & capable, but for Â£20k before options the Golf just didn't feel - or look - special enough IMO. An alternative fast Mk 4 Golf would be a chipped 1.8T (I've got one), obviously cheaper too although some of the prices advertised for import V6 4Motions are v.low.

An hour after returning the Golf I test drove a 2002 model TTC and bought that.

Just my two-penneth!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

Bought an ex demo Bora 4Motion (2000 W) in February with just 3200 miles on the clock. Now been running it for 12000 miles.

In terms of speed, there are obviously faster cars out there, however, it's quick enough for most peoples needs I would have thought. The handling is wallowy, and I am considering some after market improvements (like BK) but this hasn't put me off the car. I think I've just developed my driving style to suit, if you know what I mean.

Fuel economy isn't too bad considering. Average mpg is normally around the 28mpg mark, due primarily to the mostly motorway driving I do. A short journey will get the high teens for mpg and a long journey with conservative driving can see about 33mpg! Boring though!

As BK said, the car doesn't attract the wrong sort of attention - which is nice - but again this isn't to everyone's taste.

Overall verdict - not a bad car. Being the Bora, the boot is pretty big even allowing for the haldex (3 sets of golf clubs!). Also not that many of them on the roads.

I like mine, but realise that it isn't a sports car - just a quick car with a bit of space.


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.

I'll see if I can sort out a test drive. Just thinking that coming from a chipped TT, the car will feel slow 

I see that on the options list, if u go for the 17" alloys you get 'sports suspension' - I wonder if this help the handing?


----------



## bk (May 7, 2002)

Options I would go for are:

The 17" alloys - Santa Monica option I would go for as this gives the uprated suspension which is springs and dampers. Not just springs (say fitted from a dealer).

Sat/nav if you can. Unless aftermarket Alpine suits.

Leather Recaros of course.

But do you really won't one. The R32 is now out, but in 'limited' numbers. Also the Mk5 is out soon.


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

> But do you really won't one. The R32 is now out, but in 'limited' numbers. Also the Mk5 is out soon


Thats exactly whats going through my mind. R32 is sold out until mid next year tho - and not having a car I cant really wait that long.

Best price I've had with all options is Â£23k so not exactly cheap for a car about to be replaced. :-/

Hmmm... why is finding a replacement for a TT so difficult?


----------

